# санузел, laundry (at home)



## eni8ma

санузел : a bathroom that includes a toilet.

1. Can it also include laundry facilities?

2. If not, what would such a room be called? (shower, toilet, washing machine all in one room)

3. What is the name of a separate room in a house which is only for doing the laundry?
I thought it was "прачечная", but I have been told that is a commercial operation.​4. How do I say "includes laundry facilities"? (включает в себя средства для стирки белья)


----------



## Maroseika

Usually we do not have any special room for laundry facilities and the washing machine is installed in the bathroom or kitchen or elswhere. Therefore bathroom with toilet is called *cовмещенный санузел*, if located in the same room, or *раздельный санузел*, if in the different. In fact, санузел (санитарный узел) means an integrated building constructions, which can be divided in two compartments with a light partition.
With all that, санузел is a formal (technical) term, in real speech we usually say ванная or ванная с туалетом, be it with a washing machine inside or not.
So if you want to say that the bathroom is equipped with the washing machine, you just say it descriptively, there is no special term for that. 
In the translated fiction we really encounter прачечная in point of the set of private washing machines in the  basement or something like that, but if you say this about a building in Russia, commercial laundry would be the first association.


----------



## eni8ma

Thanks. So the combined bathroom, etc, I can describe as "ванная с туалетом и стиральной машиной" или "санузел со стиральной машиной"?

I can see that in Russia, housing is such that people tend to share facilities or not have much space.
However, how do I refer to the laundry in a western house, since it is often a separate room?

Someone suggested "прачечная комната".​


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> Thanks. So the combined bathroom, etc, I can describe as "ванная с туалетом и стиральной машиной" или "санузел со стиральной машиной"?
> 
> I can see that in Russia, housing is such that people tend to share facilities or not have much space.


I would not say it sounds pretty good, because you put movable and immovable things as uniform. Better to say санузел совмещенный (раздельный), имеется стиральная машина or в ванной имеется стиральная машина.





> However, how do I refer to the laundry in a western house, since it is often a separate room?
> 
> Someone suggested "прачечная комната".


Прачечная комната sounds strange for me, but is really used, at least in the Internet. I'm not sure how natural it would mean in live speech.
When referring to the western houses, I think you may say something like помещение для стиральной машины.


----------



## eni8ma

Thanks for your help


----------



## igusarov

eni8ma said:


> 3. What is the name of a separate room in a house which is only for doing the laundry?


"*Пости́рочная ко́мната*"  - that's what interior designers call it. Be warned that this name is  mostly used by modern design magazines. This name is not popular in  descriptions of appartment for sale/rent. And I have never heard this name  "in the wild". But maybe that's because dedicated laundry rooms are not  common themselves (as Maroseika has already said).

"*Подсо́бное помеще́ние*" - that's how common people would call a general utility room. But this is a general word, it is not specific to laundry. It may include laundry, storage shelves, a boiler, etc.



eni8ma said:


> 4.  How do I say "includes laundry facilities"? (включает в себя средства  для стирки белья)


A typical description of a realty object for  rent/sale would simply list all household appliances without going into  fine detail of in which room each appliance is installed. For example:  "... Бытовая техника: холодильник, посудомойка, стиральная и сушильная  машина, ..."


----------



## eni8ma

Thanks.  I'm not trying to write an official description.  I just want to describe my own apartment or house.

I have lived most of my life in houses or flats with a separate laundry.  The laundry can include shelves, water heater, etc.  It's the same size as a bathroom, generally.  Perhaps "комната для ведения белье"?

My current apartment has the toilet and washing machine in the bathroom.  I do need to mention where the washing is done, or people would wonder how I do my washing.  In Australia, most people have their own private washing facilities.


----------



## Sobakus

eni8ma said:


> Thanks.  I'm not trying to write an official description.  I just want to describe my own apartment or house.
> 
> I have lived most of my life in houses or flats with a separate laundry.  The laundry can include shelves, water heater, etc.  It's the same size as a bathroom, generally.  Perhaps "комната для ведения белье"?
> 
> My current apartment has the toilet and washing machine in the bathroom.  I do need to mention where the washing is done, or people would wonder how I do my washing.  In Australia, most people have their own private washing facilities.



I'm afraid _ведение белья_ is impossible in Russian, since _ведение_ requires a process noun as the object. On the other hand, _постирочная_ or _прачечная_ are absolutely fine and would cause no misunderstanding if the context is housing. The only reason they might surprise a Russian is because it's a luxury here.


----------



## eni8ma

Sobakus said:


> On the other hand, _постирочная_ or _прачечная_ are absolutely fine and would cause no misunderstanding if the context is housing.


The reason this matter arose is because I did use прачечная, and people are saying that's only for a commercial operation.



Sobakus said:


> I'm afraid _ведение белья_ is impossible in Russian, since _ведение_ requires a process noun as the object.



So how do I say "a room for doing the washing"?


----------



## igusarov

eni8ma said:


> The reason this matter arose is because I did use прачечная, and people are saying that's only for a commercial operation.


Well, yes. Commercial laundry is the first thing that comes to mind when I hear "прачечная".


eni8ma said:


> So how do I say "a room for doing the  washing"?


Exactly how you just did it: "комната для стирки". "В  моей квартире нет отдельной комнаты для стирки" - that's an easy phrase  free of official terms.


----------



## Dendr

igusarov said:


> Exactly how you just did it: "комната для стирки". "В  моей квартире нет отдельной комнаты для стирки" - that's an easy phrase  free of official terms.


My first guess about the term was "постирочная". After I googled this word, I found that it was rather correct. At least interior designers use it.
You won't find the word on the dictionaries, but still it can be understandable by people, I think.


----------



## eni8ma

Спасибо большое


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> So how do I say "a room for doing the washing"?


I'd call it комната (помещение) со стиральной машиной. If there is only the washing machine and nothing else - помещение для стиральной машины.
The problem is that any variant will not be quite clear for the majority of the Russian natives due to the lack of this actual in Russia.


----------



## eni8ma

Only it's not just a washing machine.  In the laundry there will also be a clothes dryer, a washing tub, the ironing board, cupboards for linen, etc.  In short, anything for washing, drying, and ironing clothes, i.e. комната для стирки белья.

In my flat, I don't have a laundry, just a washing machine, in the санузел.  So I  have a "совмещённый санузел, в котором есть стиральная машина".


----------



## eni8ma

Oops! комната для стирки одежды (it seems бельё is only underwear )


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> In my flat, I don't have a laundry, just a washing machine, in the санузел.  So I  have a "совмещённый санузел, в котором есть стиральная машина".



Exactly. Not sure though it sounds good as a single phrase. In a context it can be changed or split accordingly.



eni8ma said:


> Oops! комната для стирки одежды (it seems бельё is only underwear)


Not only underwear, but bed linen as well. However the word одежда is excess: стирка means washing any kind of what can be washed.


----------

